# A Matter of Interpretation



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I find the piano to be the instrument where artist interpretation matters most. I notice the most differences with this instrument at least, perhaps because I listen more closely since I play piano.

Do you find yourself finding certain instrumentation settings to be more sensitive to your ear?

Discuss.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

A piano is a piano is a piano. With minor--usually unintentional--differences, all pianos sound about the same.

Therefore, the performer's input is paramount.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> A piano is a piano is a piano. With minor--usually unintentional--differences, all pianos sound about the same.
> 
> Therefore, the performer's input is paramount.


Couldn't the same be said of all instruments?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Stringed instruments have more personality for me as the sound is more impacted upon by the players choices and aesthetics. Intensity in vibrato, portamento and bowing all combine more uniquely and individually than the mechanics of the piano for me. I say that as a pianist myself.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> Stringed instruments have more personality for me as the sound is more impacted upon by the players choices and aesthetics. Intensity in vibrato, portamento and bowing all combine more uniquely and individually than the mechanics of the piano for me. I say that as a pianist myself.


That's quite sensible. However, perhaps pianists are more accustomed to varied interpretations because I find most stringed performances at least satisfactory but not all piano performances.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

whatabout singing?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> whatabout singing?


We can discuss singing in this thread! . Quite varied indeed.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Compare




with


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> Compare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can certainly hear the details of the second one more and prefer it. The first one is like screaming in comparison. I recall making a thread a long time ago about how in singing, the performance really makes a difference in the overall enjoyment!


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

NoCoPilot said:


> A piano is a piano is a piano. With minor--usually unintentional--differences, all pianos sound about the same.


Which is why I prefer the pianoforte. No two sound alike.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

vtpoet said:


> Which is why I prefer the pianoforte. No two sound alike.


Care to post a back to back comparison?


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

I can't find the same piece on two different fortepianos, yet, but here's something to start with:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

vtpoet said:


> I can't find the same piece on two different pianofortes, yet, but here's something to start with:


Is the second video a piano?


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Care to post a back to back comparison?


Mozart K 457


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

vtpoet said:


> Mozart K 457


I find the differences quite subtle yet apparent.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is the second video a piano?


Yes. Vermeulen, if I'm remembering correctly, discovered this early 19th century fortepiano in an attic, pretty much unplayed for a 100 years. He's been playing it ever since. It's sort of his version of a favorite strad, but it has a very, very unique sound.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

And here's Badura Skoda's fortepiano playing D 845 (compare to Vermuelen):


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

vtpoet said:


> And here's Badura Skoda's fortepiano playing D 845 (compare to Vermuelen):


I prefer this one for some reason.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I prefer this one for some reason.


Skoda's fortepiano strikes me as producing greater clarity-probably a combination of how the strings are pegged, struck, dampened and the sound board.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

vtpoet said:


> Skoda's fortepiano strikes me as producing greater clarity-probably a combination of how the strings are pegged, struck, dampened and the sound board.


Yes, that's what I'd say, greater clarity.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Yes, that's what I'd say, greater clarity.


I really like Schiff's fortepiano (above) and Brautigam's.






But compare this to the fortepiano he played publicly:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

vtpoet said:


> I really like Schiff's fortepiano (above) and Brautigam's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for introducing me to the nuance of the fortepiano.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Not all pianos sound the same

I feel pity for pianists, because other soloists who carry their instruments around do have the opportunity to know their instruments inside and out and they would know the instrument potential and try to use it to their advantage. but pianists don't have this luxury. even though they should! it should be a right for every pianist to carry his piano with him/her the same way that a solo violinist would carry his/her violin with him/her


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tarneem said:


> Not all pianos sound the same
> 
> I feel pity for pianists, because other soloists who carry their instruments around do have the opportunity to know their instruments inside and out and they would know the instrument potential and try to use it to their advantage. but pianists don't have this luxury. even though they should! it should be a right for every pianist to carry his piano with him/her the same way that a solo violinist would carry his/her violin with him/her


It would be nice if that were common practice.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It would be nice if that were common practice.


Yes, but -- and this loops back to my initial response -- if the hall provides a professionally tuned and maintained instrument for the performer, she can be _fairly_ certain there will be no surprises.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

By the way in an earlier thread I had disparaged the fortepiano as muddled and sounding "out of tune." The examples posted here have proven me wrong!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> By the way in an earlier thread I had disparaged the fortepiano as muddled and sounding "out of tune." The examples posted here have proven me wrong!


I think I still prefer the modern piano.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> Yes, but -- and this loops back to my initial response -- if the hall provides a professionally tuned and maintained instrument for the performer, she can be _fairly_ certain there will be no surprises.


I bet there is a standard across concert halls for piano used, or some kind of organization to overcome the issue we are discussing.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bach - Concertos Italiens | Alexandre Tharaud






András Schiff plays Bach - Italian Concerto
One piece two different interpretations, I like the first one the most .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Bach - Concertos Italiens | Alexandre Tharaud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. But the question posed in the OP is if your ears are more sensitive to certain instrumentation settings in terms of how much various versions make a difference to you.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks for sharing. But the question posed in the OP is if your ears are more sensitive to certain instrumentation settings in terms of how much various versions make a difference to you.


Yes they are , the first ( Tharaud ) is gently for my ears, the later not so much although the man can play.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Yes they are , the first ( Tharaud ) is gently for my ears, the later not so much although the man can play.


Ah, I see now.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The piano really is the instrument I pay the closest attention to because I play it.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I am also a pianist and therefore I listen to the instrument more carefully than any other most likely because I know WHAT to listen for. I have a friend who is a cellist and because he taught me HOW to listen to a cello, it expanded my appreciation & understanding of the instrument to a level I'm sure I would have never been able to on my own. 

I find the piano to be perhaps the most difficult instrument to convey emotion from due to the fact that outside percussion (Yes, it is a percussive instrument), it's the only instrument that you don't embrace with your body, nor moves with your body. The violin tucks under your chin and is surrounded by your arms and can move WITH your body. The Cello is embraced. Even wind and horn instruments are embraced by arms and hands, and can certainly move with the rhythms of one's body . It's much easier to convey emotion in those instruments than the piano. One must learn to convey emotion from your body through fingertips without the advantage of embrace or a synchronizing movement.

V


----------

